# Who wants to be the next Martin girl? MG4L!



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*We will need two photos, one of face, one of form
No nudity, no overt sexual nature – basically, AT friendly
All participants MUST be at least 18 years old!
Entries must be in by June 9th - Please post your pictures to this thread.*

You don’t need to be shooting a bow in your picture, and you don’t have to be holding a Martin bow to be considered! :clap2: However, you cannot have a professional affiliation with another bow company (as a shooter, employee, owner, etc.) Other than that, all entries are welcome.:tea: 

The winner :first: will receive an expenses paid trip to Martin Archery :aero: and not-yet-decided bow built by Joelc:wave: as well as Martin Archery Team gear. You will also be financially compensated :shocked: for your trip and your work.:thumbs_up 

The winner will then participate in a photo shoot to be used in magazine and television advertising :bounce: for Martin Archery.

The winner will be decided by the Martin Archery marketing staff :crazy: in the early weeks of June 2006.
*
All Martin girls are Martin girls for life! MG4L!:cheer2: 

Do not post anything but pictures in this thread!
You can discuss this contest here.

PM Joelc with any questions.

*


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Ladies and gentlemen, 
I give you RazorBack Girl's first submission for the MG4L contest.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Patience waylon...the blow-ups will be on Ebay soon:wink: 

Submission #2


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

#3.......


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

#4......


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Per waylon's request...here is your "blow-up":wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

And just so y'all know she's serious about archery....


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Janna, You go girl!*

Florida girls were born to do this!


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Daddy's girl!*

Turn around and she's a young girl walking out the door!


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Don't mess with this girl!*

She shoots as good as she looks!!!!!

She turns 19 this year, will be attending Florida State University.
Her major will be either dancing or anestiology (sp)

That is if, I can get my bow back from her!


----------



## dennykyser (Feb 7, 2003)

*I will add a couple pics*



















Ok, I have a few friends that I have photographed that might work.


----------



## dennykyser (Feb 7, 2003)

A couple more


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*Please use this thread to post pictures ONLY! If you would like to have a discussion about this topic you can make them here:

*
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=324837


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*Hold onto you hats-Here is Obsession WOW*

After along time of convincing her to let me get her on this thread, she fineally let me post a few pictures. There will be more to come, but for now, here is a little teaser.:tongue:


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*another one*

one more


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*Wow*

Obsession will be sending me more pictures soon to post up. 
Here is one more


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*a few more of obsession*

great pics


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*another*

obsession


----------



## deMonkey (Jan 26, 2005)

*again...*

Please use this thread to post pictures ONLY! If you would like to have a discussion about this topic you can make them here:


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=324837


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*blue_eyed_angel*

Here is one of blue_eyed_angel, beautiful picture.


----------



## dixiechick23 (May 6, 2006)

just your everyday girl, can't compete with a swimsuit model, but here goes nothing...


----------



## Blue Eyes (May 6, 2006)

Here's a snap shot of Blue Eyes. (not the little chick) :wink:


----------



## tracyskyles (Nov 20, 2005)

*another one of blue_eyed_angel*

Beautiful face shot


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll try this again. She's a shooter. Is a Martin Shooter. What more can you ask?


----------



## Selil (Sep 5, 2005)

Another great shot


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

***As cute as the kids may be this contest is for women who are at least 18 years of age ONLY! PLEASE DO NOT POST PICS OF CHILDREN IN THIS THREAD! Please DO NOT post comments on this thread!***


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is Hbrooks:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Just to let everyone know....Tracy is our current Martin Girl, but this contest is looking for the next one, so don't be intimidated and be sure to post up! Tracy is a Martin Girl for life(we still love ya Tracy!) so please do not post anymore pics of her on this thread but feel free to post them in the discussion thread or start a new one if you choose.


----------



## ashloftin (Aug 15, 2005)

*Pictures*

Here is one picture


----------



## ashloftin (Aug 15, 2005)

*Another*

This is at an ASA shoot in Augusta Georgia


----------



## ashloftin (Aug 15, 2005)

One more pic


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

if anyone is having trouble posting pics you can email them to [email protected]


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

posting this courtesy of hoytsdaddy:


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

posting this courtesy of hoytsdaddy


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Posting this courtesy of hoytsdaddy:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Okay.........at Myk's request, here is the photo of me with my pupper.

I'm still working on getting photos with my Martin shirt and my bow.


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*My photos for the contest*

I really wanted to have professional photos done, but that got delayed for another two weeks and I am not sure when this contest will end, so here are some amateur photos of mine:















































Bio: My name is Bonnie. I am a 34 year old archer from Seattle, Washington. I am left handed, pull 46lbs and am a 23 1/2" draw. This is my 3rd year of archery and bowhunting. Prior to this, I was a modern firearm hunter. From the moment I shot my first arrow, I was hooked. The first year was tough. I sucked rocks. Still, I stayed with it and practiced hard. The second year my score improved significantly. I started placing in tournaments. This year has been great! I took 2nd in FBR for the IBO State Championship and it looks like I may take the NW triple crown. I work hard as a nurse consultant and what keeps me going through the work week is going to a shoot on weekends. I shoot a Bowtech Equalizer for competition and a Mathews Mustang for bowhunting. My first bow was a Martin Magnum Jaguar. These photos were taken at various competitions, fun shoots and at the Kenmore Gun Club.

If the contest will go on for a few more weeks, I will have nicer photos posted Friday the 26th.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Here are some images of a San Diego model named Claudia Loudon, who I was helping with her portfolio by shooting these photos.

ox


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

another


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Claudia


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

.


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*My wife (KC)*

I have a good one of her field dressing a deer as well, but I didn't think anybody wanted to see that one! She is the youngest of 3 girls so her dads hobbies kinda rubbed off on her....

We have 3 kids from 8 years to 9 months and we go hunting for at least 2 weeks every year. She has been hunting now for about 6 years and I started shooting a bow last summer and my wife decided she wanted to try it as well. She has been shooting for about 7 months now and she will be bowhunting with me this year!

Would have liked to get some pro pics done, but mne will have to do. enjoy..

Paul


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

*Kayla*

She loves the camera!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

*Kayla*

One more.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Last one.......


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

*Kayla*

OK, this is the last one....


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

*More of Razorback_Girl*


----------



## countryangel (May 19, 2006)

*Here are a few pics!!*

Here is the first one!


----------



## countryangel (May 19, 2006)

Here is a close up!


----------



## countryangel (May 19, 2006)

And another one!!


----------



## countryangel (May 19, 2006)

Ok....So my name is Hannah and I am a volunteer with The North Carolina Bow Association, I have worked at a few 3-D shoots scoring-including the one at the Dixie Deer Classic out of Raleigh, NC In addition to this I try to attend all of the shoots in the area with the Wilmington chapter of the NCBA. But the best thing is that they are ALL devoted Martin shooters!!!


----------



## countryangel (May 19, 2006)

Last One!! Oh and I dont know how I managed to get two of the same pictures on here, sorry about that!


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*more to follow*


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*see more *

 now my next quest is to get a pic with a better smile hahaha oops


----------



## FullThrottle91 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi folks, let me introduce you with Marina. Actually, she is shooting for France Field Team and National FITA, and she comes from Budapest. I can post some more pics later on.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Okay..........I give up. Every attempt at getting pics with my new Martin bow seems to get messed up. Took some pics last weekend at the shoot and went to download them...........and they aren't there.  


So.............even though RBG has this in the bag. :nod: I promised to post pics so you are going to get some old ones. Sorry, this is all I have. 

Shooting in Toothy's backyard.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

A close up.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

*This thread is for PICTURES ONLY!*


I am getting tired of Moving posts! If you would like to leave a comment about the beautiful women of ArcheryTalk you can do so here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=324837


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*bikini pic as promised*

Here is one from our Mexico trip in March.... Man what a beautiful place, I hope we can go back some day!


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*say cheese*

Some are a little old like in the last year or two but its me and compare with the recent ones its still me haha ok here goes


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

hmmm... look at the brains on me... apparently this thread gets viewed too much for me to link to them through geocities... ha ha :bounce: :bounce: 

Sorry about that! I'll just attach them to the message. (Joel... feel free to delete the other post)


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

2nd pic


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

my bow pic


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

*Oh yeah... I forgot to put the "form" pics back up*

Here's one


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

If this one's too overtly sexual (don't quite know where the line is drawn here) then feel free to delete this one...


----------



## cfuhrer (Mar 4, 2004)

*OK OK, here is my contribution*

A headshot and a form shot as requested...

Just think guys, for me "all expenses paid" to the factory would be gas money and a Carls Jr. Meal voucher. LOL :chortle:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Fishingal*

She will always be my MG4L:thumbs_up


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*That came out small....*

....much better.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

at the house


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Bow pic--and Yes, it is a Martin*

She is going to kill me.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

*Makeda*

My sister Makeda is 18 now so she's got to be in this contest... she really would make an awesome Martin girl.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

another one of Makeda


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

You guys know this pic...


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the only face shot I have of Keda...


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

*One more for consideration....*

Pics of my wife shooting her bows. She saw this thread and figured why not post her pics too since it says you don't have to be shooting Martins. She's the mother of my 2 boys, a nurse, and an excellent archer. The guys at the club don't like shooting against her. LOL She's beaten me a couple of times and I'm no slouch either. LOL It ticks me off because she never practices.

Anyway, here you go....


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

Here is another choice for Martin. Photo's courtesy of J.Nielsen.


----------



## minibrutearcher (Oct 22, 2005)

*Decided with all the great competition, I better kick it up a notch!*

 My dad, MinibruteArcher, and one of North Florida's top photographers, said, I better kick it up a notch so here I am in front of a beautiful Florida sunset, hope you like it! 

Janna!


----------



## Hook Em (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ok one more*

One last pic for the judges...this will be a tough choice for Martin marketing! Good luck to all the girls (I hope my wife wins though :wink: )!

cheers...


----------



## archeryis4girlz (May 29, 2006)

I forgot to include some pictures of Laura's form in my earlier post. Enjoy! A correction to that earlier post, the photos were courtesy of G. Nielsen not J.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*Laura....*



archeryis4girlz said:


> I forgot to include some pictures of Laura's form in my earlier post. Enjoy! A correction to that earlier post, the photos were courtesy of G. Nielsen not J.


a little larger file


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*another of laura*

larger file


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*another one*

for laura...


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*here is the last one*

for laura...


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*my lovly cousin*

Miss Corie


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

WOOHOO............Okay Joel, I don't want you to fall out of your chair BUT.............I finally got a pic of me shooting my new Martin Quest with my Copper John Dead Nuts sights. I know, took long enough huh??? LMAO


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Huntin4elk said:


> WOOHOO............Okay Joel, I don't want you to fall out of your chair BUT.............I finally got a pic of me shooting my new Martin Quest with my Copper John Dead Nuts sights. I know, took long enough huh??? LMAO


:biggrin1: :clap2: :biggrin1: :clap2: :biggrin1: :clap2: :biggrin1:


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*corie*


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*me and corie*

:gossip:


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*had to add this one*

i had to add a pic of a my happy smile haha. ( i was under attack, i was being tickled :tongue: )


----------



## onexarcher (May 16, 2003)

*Winner's Choice Girl*








Amanda, Winner's Choice Modelhttp://www.winnerschoicestrings.com/wcg1.jpg


----------



## onexarcher (May 16, 2003)

*Winner's Choice Girl*

Form










This young lady is a nursing school graduate, and a bow hunter.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

JennyW asked me to change here introduction for her, so here is her updated version:

Hi

I am Jenny Wittstock and live in Johannesburg South Africa. I “need” to be the Martin Girl for several reasons – here goes….

I am new to the sport of Archery, only buying my first bow (Hoyt SierraTec) at the end of January 2006. Before archery I did body building, so I have excellent strength and fitness, added to this some natural talent and a good eye!

I have progressed very quickly and have really stirred things up in the women’s division of archery in this country. On the 14th May I shot the South African Sanifaa Indoor National and shot a full score 300/300, which is only the second time this has been achieved in South Africa by a women. The following day I was offered a sponsorship by a local dealer with Hoyt, my husband promptly went out and bought me a second hand Scepter III, as in this country it is just Hoyt, Hoyt, Hoyt and we do want to be part of these stereo types.

My shooting has improved with the Martin (on 28th May I shot Sanaa Indoor and broke Ladies record for single unit, Total and 12 arrow elimination) and it would really be nice to have Martin back at the top just to upset things! Martin is not well supported in this country and having the title of Martin Girl and winning women’s division with a Martin would start to generate interest in Martin in this country again.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

These were posted last night in the discussion thread By VooDoo22.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

*Jan*

Here's my wife Jan


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

*Jan*

Another


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

*Jan*

another


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

*another*

4


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

*Jan*

5


----------



## voodoo22 (May 31, 2006)

*Archery For Life*

Thank You for moving them. I havew been in Archery for 18 years and love it. I work for Jay's Sporting Goods in Gaylord Michigan in the Archery Department and absolutely love the sport. Thanks again for moving the pictures. Jennifer


Bellows1 said:


> These were posted last night in the discussion thread By VooDoo22.


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*Allison*

midwest gal


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*allison*

another


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*allison*

last one


----------



## gphotoman (May 12, 2005)

*laura - midwest*

another midwest gal


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Jessica


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Kim


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

*Well..*

Well, Selil asked for this picture to come back to AT so i'm only doing this for him.


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*joanna*

my girlfriend...


----------



## wood257 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Jessica*

I had Joel post a picture of my wife earlier and he said that I should join AT so here I am. Here's another one of her. Shes a local Walla Walla girl. She doesn't shoot a bow but she does support my hunting addication 100%.


----------



## wood257 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Jessica*

And one more.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Here ya go Joel.................how do you like my shirt?????   


These are from the North American Elk Federation shoot in Centerville, Idaho last weekend.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Sorry........I just have to post this one. Dang I have one handsome kid there.


----------



## blue_eyed_angel (May 3, 2006)

*ok this should be my last one*

i know i probably have a lot on here but when i got a good one (in my opinion) i had to share  lol plus you cant tell in this shot ill get a good one were you can tell but i cut 10 inches off my hair and sent it to ~locks of love~  ok so i lied i will try to get one more will go for my very best on this one a good form pic  hope you guys dont mind.
forever and always
~angel~ :angel:


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

These are the best pics I have at the moment!Let me know if you think my daughter has a chance guys!:wink:


----------



## Colorcountry (Jun 6, 2006)

*Makeda*

You forgot the best ones! You are this beautiful without the aid of a professional photographer, backlighting, plastic surgery, or make-up....you even bagged a buck with a Martin bow when you were 15 years old. You ARE the Martin Girl 4 Life even if they're don't realize it. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*Already forgot how to do this....*

Joelec, I may be writing you shortly for help to post these. I chickened out of the bikini idea. My kid told me to stop trying so hard, hahahahahahaha!

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f241/Bowhunter_Girl/Picture010.jpg


----------



## BowWench (May 30, 2005)

*another*


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*joel told me to try again*

lets see how it works...


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*and again*

joanna


----------



## wood257 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Cara n Jessica*

My wifes sister wants me to enter her in the contest also, but as a team with Jessica, so heres a couple of pix of them together. They both shot their first deer at the age of fifteen with rifles. She lives in the Walla Walla Valley, so root for the hometown girls.


----------



## wood257 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Cara n Jessica*

one more


----------



## wood257 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Cara n Jessica*

last one


----------



## GoneUser1 (Apr 12, 2005)

well think we can add mrs. rivershark. she killed a nice 7pt with a bow this year, after meeting me and 4 hard weeks of training. maybe when work and life gets a little more caught up she can compete for shooter of the year in asa?
View attachment 153340


View attachment 153341


View attachment 153342


View attachment 153343


View attachment 153344


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Shauna started shooting archery last summer and enjoys every minute of it. She graduated on Wednesday night and is looking forward to becoming a Veterinarian.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

*Shauna*

More pictures of Shauna


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

One more


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Shauna


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Melissa


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

This is the last night to post. Thank you all who have entered. And those of you that have not.....you still have few hours.


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*here are some more of joanna*

last summer at the CBA jamboree


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*jo again*

shes 21


----------



## sndmn11 (Jul 26, 2003)

*the last of jo*

at the wing fling CBA jamboree 2005


----------



## bporter222 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Regan "Is" a Martin Girl*

My daughter is 18 yoa. She has done some local commercial work. She has a outgoing fun personality. She will be a freshman at the U of A this fall and could use the money for school. She would be a great model for your bows because she loves the outdoors.


----------



## bporter222 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Regan's pictures*

Here's Regan's pictures. I didn't attach them to the last post.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is a link to the contest winner announcement

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2823274


----------

